# updated resto pics of my 65



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys, I'm hoping this works, here's a few pics of the body back from the soda blaster, and the chassis with the engine and suspension back where it belongs.
I got me some Ram Air manifolds too. The chassis is 95% done, now it's on to the body work and prep for painting.
Damn, this is expensive, but so worth it!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks beautiful.....a terrible addiction, isn't it??????arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like a sweet 65 going together there! Whats your color combo gonna be? Resto or Restomod?

I'd love to have a 65 GTO or Lemans parked next to my 69.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Eric,
yes it is.
Alky,
I'm going to keep it the original Capri Gold. I probably
wouldn't have chosen that color if I bought it off the 
showroom floor in 65, but it's a nice color.
It was all orig when I got it (except the previous
owner added tripower, but I got over it...
I'm trying to keep it as stock as possible.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used to hate Capri Gold on '65's (I owned one way back when). Fast forward 30 years, and a good friend re-did his '65 in the original Capri Gold, and guess what? It looks great. Not only that, but gold, silver, and all those other pale metallics are now back in style and very contemporary. My '67 ragtop came Signet Gold, and I redid it in Flambeau Burgundy 20 years ago. I don't care for the signet gold on '67's at all. Some colors seem to work better on specific years.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guy,
I know what you mean, it took a while, but the color kind of
grew on me over time.
Maybe it will help make it more of a sleeper out on the steet...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you will be very surprised how quickly you will recoup the money spent.
The first time you start the car and hear it run the pain in your wallet subsides greatly.
The first time you drive it the wallet pain becomes a very distant irritant. 
The first time someone does a double take and gives you the thumbs up you wont even remember spending any money rebuilding.
It is well worth the time and money.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree what I like best is when little kids give you the thumbs up!! They may not know what it is, they just know it's cool!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, that says it all. You KNOW you have a bitchin' ride if little kids instinctively know that it's just plain COOL. When I was 5, there was an old, old man who drove a black '40 Ford coupe to the same shopping center mom took us to. It had '57 plymouth wheel covers over red rims. The ones that look like pointed Moon discs. And it burbled through dual exhausts with chrome tips. I had NO IDEA what it was, but to me, it was the _coolest _car in town!!


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

:agree:agree

I really have to stop looking at TriPower pictures...


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm about 4 months into a frame off build on my '66. Yes, it is costly. I keep telling myself that I am investing money not spending. Should be completed in about another 3 months. Things look great thus far. The rolling chassis is almost too nice to cover up. Frame was blasted, powder coated, and all new Moog suspension components. New brakes, and all new brake and fuel lines. Rebuilt original block with completely refurbished tripower unit will be set into the frame next month. Will post some pictures when the engine is in. I know the wait will be worth itl


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

You guys are all correct, great minds think alike...
I post pics on facebook too, and I got a message from a friend 
who's 12 year old son is watching my posts of the rebuild process, and can't wait til it's done.
That is very cool.
DSM, keep at it, and keep us posted!


----------

